# Setting the crossover for sub



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Howdy,

My question is, which is the best or standard way to set the crossover. Do I set it in the receiver and on the back of the sub or just on one and leave the other alone? 
My gear:
Pio VSX-1122k
Bic F12
Pio speakers w/ › Frequency Range of 45 Hz-20 kHz










I'm using the sub out on receiver to sub in on the F12 and all speakers set to small.
I had the crossover set in the receiver to 80 / switch below sub in was set to pro logic receiver and crossover knob at 80. 
It works that way but after reading somewhere in the forums (on my phone) I may have it set up incorrectly. 

Thanks in advance to all who reply,
hyghwayman


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

hyghwayman said:


> Howdy,
> 
> My question is, which is the best or standard way to set the crossover. Do I set it in the receiver and on the back of the sub or just on one and leave the other alone?


Generally, one sets it in the receiver and bypasses the crossover in the sub (or sets it high enough to get out of the way).



> I'm using the sub out on receiver to sub in on the F12 and all speakers set to small.
> I had the crossover set in the receiver to 80 / switch below sub in was set to pro logic receiver and crossover knob at 80.
> It works that way but after reading somewhere in the forums (on my phone) I may have it set up incorrectly.


You seem to be using both crossovers at 80Hz, not a good idea.

I am not familiar with your sub but I suspect that the setting for digital 5.1/7.1 is more likely to bypass the sub's crossover and that is what you want. Just to be safe, you should also set the crossover control as high as is possible.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yup, if your AvR is managing the crossover - 80 hz is fine - then turn the crossover knob on the back of your sub all the way to the right (and make the setting as high as possible). This essentially sets the subs crossover to bypass.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Generally, one sets it in the receiver and bypasses the crossover in the sub (or sets it high enough to get out of the way).
> 
> You seem to be using both crossovers at 80Hz, not a good idea.
> 
> I am not familiar with your sub but I suspect that the setting for digital 5.1/7.1 is more likely to bypass the sub's crossover and that is what you want. Just to be safe, you should also set the crossover control as high as is possible.


Kal, thank you very much for replying to my question with an answer I can understand and that makes sense.

I now have the xo set to 80 in the receiver, sub switch set to digital instead of prologic and turned the xo knob to max. 
Should I now rerun Pioneer's Advanced Multi-Channel Acoustic Calibration system (MCACC) afterwards even though it wont cali the sub?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

No. You originally ran it with the XO at 80? You should be fine!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

27dnast said:


> No. You originally ran it with the XO at 80? You should be fine!


Although, running it again will not hurt either.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone, 

Got it correctly set up now and reran MCACC , no changes noticed with my older ears but I now know the sub is getting all it should be.

After reading a post here about disabling the subs xo if setting the xo in the receiver I checked my connection an discovered I had them both working against each other. I have no idea why I hooked it up the way I did.

Life is good again and I still can't sleep past 4am, getting old is so much fun !


----------

